# Puritan Family of Early New England



## Blue Tick (Apr 28, 2009)

[video=youtube;-WbxiPMg0nQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WbxiPMg0nQ[/video]


----------



## Oecolampadius (Apr 28, 2009)

Amazing! Teenagers back then were already learning Latin and Greek.


----------



## BG (Apr 28, 2009)

The good life.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Apr 29, 2009)

It's still just like that in my family!


----------



## forgivenmuch (Apr 29, 2009)

Simpler times.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 29, 2009)

One can almost get jealous, except they did not have that many books because they were so expensive.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 29, 2009)

I remember watching that in grade school!


----------



## Tim (Apr 29, 2009)

It's fortunate that we have some video footage from back then, even though it was only black and white!

-----Added 4/29/2009 at 10:05:32 EST-----

It's funny that during the prayer before breakfast, the little boy is scolded by his mother for not keeping his eyes closed.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 29, 2009)

> It's fortunate that we have some video footage from back then, even though it was only black and white!






> Amazing! Teenagers back then were already learning Latin and
> Greek.




Indeed brother!


----------



## wendy (May 15, 2009)

Anyone else think the lifestyle of the PA Mennonites is appealing after watching this??


----------



## Herald (May 15, 2009)

I'm not giving up my iPhone, computer, or Star Wars DVD collection. Simpler times. Bah, humbug.


----------



## ewenlin (May 15, 2009)

Herald said:


> I'm not giving up my iPhone, computer, or Star Wars DVD collection. Simpler times. Bah, humbug.


----------



## ServantofGod (May 15, 2009)

Aw man. I thought I would get to see some Puritan spanking techniques!


----------



## wturri78 (May 15, 2009)

I will never again complain about the inconvenience of emptying the dishwasher! At least I didn't have to make my own dishes!

I wonder if they ever figured that someday they'd have a web board named in their honor?


----------



## ServantofGod (May 15, 2009)

wturri78 said:


> I wonder if they ever figured that someday they'd have a web board named in their honor?



Well, you can be sure they never *prophesied* it.


----------

